# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  أكبر مسابقة يشهدها العالم الإسلامي في رمضان

## ashrafwater

أيها المسلم العزيز ! ...  يا أخي عبدالله ووليه !
هل أتشرف بإبلاغك ؟!
هل أسعد بإعلامك ؟!
هل تعلم يا ساكن طيبة الطيبة ؟!
هل تدري يا جار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
يا حامي حمى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم !..  ماذا أبلغك ؟! وبم أعلمك ؟!
إنها للبشرى السارة العظيمة ! ...
إنها للفرحة الكبرى العميمة !..
هي تلك المسابقة العالمية التي تبتدىء بأول ليلة من شهر رمضان ولا تنتهي إلا بآخر ليلة منه !...
فاستعد يا ابن المهاجرين ... وتهيأ يا حفيد الأنصار ...
استعد لأكبر فرصة في عامك ... وأبرك موسم في سنتك ...
إنها المسابقة العظمى التي أعلن عنها الملك العظيم في كتابه الكريم بقوله تعالى ( سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض) 
إن جائزة هذه المسابقة لأكبر جائزة والله 00(إنها الجنة ) . الجنة التي عرضها السموات والأرض والتي فيها من النعيم ما تشتهيه الأنفس ,وتلذ الأعين .. وفيها من المتع الروحية والجسدية ما لم تره عين , ولم تسمعه أذن , ولم يخطر على قلب بشر أبداً.
وهل بعد الجنة أيها العاقل اللبيب من مطلب لأصحاب السمو الروحي والكمال النفسي – مثلك – من مطلب سوى رضوان الحبيب والنظر إلى وجهه الكريم ؟

وصف المسابقة :
واسمح لي الآن أن أصف لك ميدان المسابقة , وأفصل لك شروط السباق حتى يمكنك اللحاق بحلبتها , والمشاركة عن بصيرة فيها .
إن ميدان هذه المسابقة الإسلامية هو شهر رمضان المبارك الذي تفتح فيه أبواب الجنان فلم يغلق منها باب .

شروط المسابقة : وأما شروطها فهي :- 
أولاً: أن يتخلى المسابق عن كل محرم أو مكروه كان يأتيه في حياته قبل هذه المسابقة , وذلك كأن يرد الحقوق إلى أصحابها , وأن يتجنب الباطل والشر في كل شكل أو صورة ,وأن يترك سماع الأغاني والزمر والتطبيل وأن لا يسمح به في بيته, ولا في دكانه أو محل عمله .
وأن يترك لعب الورق ، ويبتعد عن مجالسه ، كما يبتعد عن سماع الغيبة والنميمة والكذب والزور وقول ذلك كله ، وأن يطهر لسانه من قول الفحش والبذاء وسماعه مطلقاً ، وأن يطيب فمه ومجلسه بترك المكيفات ، من تبغ وشيشة ونحوهما .

ثانياً : أن يقبل بعزم وتصميم على ما يلي : 
أ – أن يعلن توبته لله تعالى قائلاً ( اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنوبي وأتوب إليك من كل معتقد وقول وعمل تكرهه ولا يرضيك ، فاغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الغفور )
ب- أن يعمل الصالحات التالية : 
1- أداء الصلوات الخمس في جماعة لا يفوت ركعة منها .
2- قراءة القرآن آنا الليل وأطراف النهار طوال شهر رمضان .
3- الإكثار من نوافل الصلاة في الليل والنهار طوال شهر رمضان .
4- الصدقات بالمال أو الطعام والشراب واللباس بحسب يساره وسعته .
5- الإكثار من الدعاء والإستغفار وقت السحر من كل ليلة .

هذه هي المسابقة وتلك شروطها .. فهل لك يا ابن الأبطال في السبق ؟ هل لك في الفوز بالحور العين ؟ هل لك في أن تضيف إلى عمرك عمراً جديداً ؟ وإلى رأس مالك نصيباً موفوراً : ربح ومدة ألف شهر أي 83 عاماً و 4 أشهر .. هل لك في تكفير كل سيئاتك ومحو كل ذنوبك ؟ كل ذك يحصل بدخولك بجد وإخلاص في هذه المسابقة .

فارم أيها الشاب البطل والرجل الحكيم بجواد عزمك في حلبة هذا السباق وسابق : 
أحفظ سمعك من الغناء والزمر والتطبيل ، ومن الغيبة والفحش في القول والبذاء ، ومن يديك من أن تتناول محرماً بهما ، ورجليك من أن تمشي إلى باطل أو لهو بهما ، وكف لسانك من أن تقول غيبة أو نميمة أو كذباً أو زوراً أو فحشاء أو بذاء ! .. اصرف قلبك عما لا يعني ، وأخّله من التفكير فيما ليس لك به ضرورة أو حاجة .

الله أكبر ! الله أكبر .. أقدم أيها البطل وابسط يديك بالعطاء ، تصدق فهذا أوان الصدقة ، اعكف في بيت ربك راغباً راهباً ، لازمه ولا تخرج إلا لحاجة حتى يغفر لك ويتوب عليك ... مكانك يا أخي في الصفوف الأولى ، لا تفوتك تكبيرة الإحرام من كل صلاة أبداً ... كتاب الله ... كتاب الله يا أخي ... لا يمضي عليك رمضان دون أن تقرأه كله قراءة محفوفة بالتدبر والخشوع ، والدعاء والدموع .
وسلام عليك في السابقين وبارك الله فيك في الفائزين !!.

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيك اخي اشرف

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بارك الله فيك اخ اشرف 

ومشكور على الموضوع الرائع 

والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مشكور اخ اشرف على الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله فيك  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]بارك الله فيك أخ اشرف

و الله يعطيك العافية[/align]

----------

